# What's your favorite species of Androctonus???



## SixShot666 (Apr 4, 2010)

I personally haven't owned any species of Androctonus yet. But if things work out like the way I planned it, within the next couple months or so I should have add 2-3 species into my collection.

My personal favorite are the A.Mauretanicus. There's something about it matte black coloration and the overall sullenness of this species that attracted me to it the first time I laid eyes on it. The color black on this amazing creature to me represents POWER, STEALTH, MYSTERY, and DEATH. Having said those characteristics this scorpion is NOT to be taken lightly. :evil::evil:

Hey I want to hear what's your favorite and why??? Also if you ever own any species from this genus.


----------



## Harlock (Apr 4, 2010)

A. mauritanicus.  With some luck I should be getting a few of them and some A. bicolor sometime this summer when they start showing up on import lists.


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Apr 4, 2010)

awesome man!!
I personally prefer the A. bicolor, it also represents itself through stealth and mystery through it's color and again not to be taken lightly, the body is creepy it tells a chilling story and the tail shows its superiority ....and its just a badass  scorpion lol

thats cool man and I with ya too, I have yet to own an Actrodonus (I think I spelled that right lol)

-Tim


----------



## Vixvy (Apr 4, 2010)

A.bicolor for me. Cool looking and voracious eater.


----------



## Hentzi (Apr 4, 2010)

A. mauretanicus for me and the little Bicolor


----------



## Goon_CH (Apr 4, 2010)

Sorry for Off-topic. 

but the correct name is Androctonus maur*e*tanicus


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 4, 2010)

Goon_CH said:


> Sorry for Off-topic.
> 
> but the correct name is Androctonus maur*e*tanicus


You're absolutely correct Goon....Sorry about that.


----------



## x Mr Awesome x (Apr 4, 2010)

Androctonus mauretanicus because of the matte black and the fact that they're communal.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 4, 2010)

TheScorpionLord said:


> awesome man!!
> I personally prefer the A. bicolor, it also represents itself through stealth and mystery through it's color and again not to be taken lightly, the body is creepy it tells a chilling story and the tail shows its superiority ....and its just a badass  scorpion lol
> 
> thats cool man and I with ya too, I have yet to own an Actrodonus (I think I spelled that right lol)
> ...


Haha....Then we should make it our personal goal to own at least one Androctonus species before the end of the year.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 4, 2010)

WOW!!!   So far it seem that most people would say that either the A.Bicolor or the A.Mauretanicus are their personal favorite.

But what about the A.Australis or A.Amoreuxi??? The Androctonus Australis hector morph is a pretty great looking scorpion too. Too bad I can't really say the same about the A.Amoreuxi. Personally the A.Amoreuxi just doesn't fit and satisfy my expectation of how a "Fat-Tailed Scorpion" should look like. But hey, that's just my personal opinion. 

Maybe a member of this board have or has kept the A.Amoruxi before and can give their personal insight to this scorpion.


----------



## Goon_CH (Apr 4, 2010)

I have Androctonus amoreuxi ..... well, what can I say? Is a very aggressive scorpion. But not a typical fat tail scorpion. Therefore, he is not as popular and widespread in the hobby.


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Apr 4, 2010)

Dude Im in! lol Im hearing that the species is on the import list this coming season.

anybody that is wanting to part with or know anybody who willing to sell or trade of the species let us know!

-Tim




SixShot666 said:


> Haha....Then we should make it our personal goal to own at least one Androctonus species before the end of the year.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 4, 2010)

A male A. australis hector

----> . <-----







Just a personal favorite.

I have yet to own an A.mauretanicus, so my opinion is subject to change... =)

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## gromgrom (Apr 4, 2010)

sfpearl300z said:


> A male A. australis hector
> 
> ----> . <-----
> 
> ...


that is sexy. i'd want an A. Australis or Bicolor just for that tail alone.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks Sfpearl300z for uploading that picture!!! :clap::clap::clap:

DAMN!!!!! That A.Australis hector is built like a TANK!!!!! That metasoma alone is enough to send chills down any cricket's spine. LMAO!!!!! :evil::evil:


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 4, 2010)

Goon_CH said:


> I have Androctonus amoreuxi ..... well, what can I say? Is a very aggressive scorpion. But not a typical fat tail scorpion. Therefore, he is not as popular and widespread in the hobby.


Haha....Thanks Goon for your insights of A.Amoreuxi. Probably the reason most people don't really considered owning a A.Amoreuxi is because it's metasoma hardy fit the description of a "Fat-Tailed." 

Actually on the contrary, the A.Amoreuxi is easily more available than it's cousin the A.Bicolor, A.Australis, or A.Mauretanicus here in the state. I seem them for sale on the classified and also on a couple of online sites. Just never really gave a second thought of purchasing them.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 4, 2010)

TheScorpionLord said:


> Dude Im in! lol Im hearing that the species is on the import list this coming season.
> 
> anybody that is wanting to part with or know anybody who willing to sell or trade of the species let us know!
> 
> -Tim


Really?!?!? Who's import list are they're on??? I'm planning to get at least 6, so that I might have a chance of breeding them. That's the great thing about them, they're one of the few species of Androctonus that are communal.

If you want, I could PM you the name of a member that should be selling some captive bred scorplings of A.Maurentanicus within the next month or so.


----------



## TheScorpionLord (Apr 4, 2010)

coolbeans thatll be awesome what is their cheapest price?




SixShot666 said:


> Really?!?!? Who's import list are they're on??? I'm planning to get at least 6, so that I might have a chance of breeding them. That's the great thing about them, they're one of the few species of Androctonus that are communal.
> 
> If you want, I could PM you the name of a member that should be selling some captive bred scorplings of A.Maurentanicus within the next month or so.


----------



## sfpearl300z (Apr 5, 2010)

SixShot666 said:


> Thanks Sfpearl300z for uploading that picture!!! :clap::clap::clap:
> 
> DAMN!!!!! That A.Australis hector is built like a TANK!!!!! That metasoma alone is enough to send chills down any cricket's spine. LMAO!!!!! :evil::evil:



No problem, I've been waiting for an excuse to upload that pic for a while


----------



## megabytex3 (Apr 6, 2010)

A.Maureticanus.Communal, color, and it rocks...


----------



## thebugfreak (Apr 6, 2010)

Androctonus crassicauda and the Androctonus maureticanus are my favorites.


----------



## GiX (Apr 6, 2010)

Goon_CH said:


> Sorry for Off-topic.
> 
> but the correct name is Androctonus maur*e*tanicus


Please not to mislead people, the corret name is Androctonus mauritanicus


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 6, 2010)

OK....Now I'm confused??? :?
Is it Maur_*i*_tanicus or is it Maur_*e*_tanicus?????
I originally had it as Mauritanicus and saw it on a couple websites as that too.


----------



## GiX (Apr 6, 2010)

A. mauritanicus (Pocock, 1902)

http://www.ntnu.no/ub/scorpion-files/buthidae.php


----------



## ryan88 (Apr 8, 2010)

A. crassicauda for me. Coz i already have some mauritanicus and bicolor


----------



## saxman146 (Apr 8, 2010)

I have crassicauda and they are extremely defensive and active as well. I enjoy them the most out of the androctonus species I have had.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 8, 2010)

ryan88 said:


> A. crassicauda for me. Coz i already have some mauritanicus and bicolor


Aren't you the lucky one with all of those Androctonus species!!! :evil::evil:


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 8, 2010)

saxman146 said:


> I have crassicauda and they are extremely defensive and active as well. I enjoy them the most out of the androctonus species I have had.


Hey Saxman....Which species is bigger the Mauritanicus or the Crassicauda???


----------



## Fauxshow (Apr 8, 2010)

As the saying goes... black is beautiful. And there's no prettier black than that beeyootiful matte finish on A. mauritanicus.  For me, that trumps crassi's and bicolor.

Size is also comparable but I think crassi's tend to be larger on average.


----------



## SixShot666 (Apr 8, 2010)

fauxshow said:


> As the saying goes... black is beautiful. And there's no prettier black than that beeyootiful matte finish on A. mauritanicus.  For me, that trumps crassi's and bicolor.
> 
> Size is also comparable but I think crassi's tend to be larger on average.


Haha.....I agree!!!
That's why I brought them from you!!!!!


----------

